

Play a game, plant a tree, help restore the rainforest  - rockstarpr
http://greenwala.com/treewala

======
rockstarpr
Today we launched a new game called treewala on greenwala.com. Just by
answering multiple choice vocabulary questions users can help to fund the
planting of trees and fight climate change.

There is an ad at the bottom of the Treewala game that changes when you answer
a question. Each time you view a new page, the banner ad switches. That change
is worth a tiny amount of money to the company sponsoring the ad. To start off
with, every 20 correct quiz answers results in a tree being planted in
Columbia, South America. Here’s why it matters.

The project we are planting trees with is called Las Gaviotas. The community’s
leader Paolo Lugari and his colleagues have created an economically viable
community that runs on solar and wind power. In a place where little grew in
1984, there is now an 8,000 hectare polyculture rainforest with more than 250
species represented. The community has a vested interest in the health of the
forest because their income depends on it and is derived mainly from the
cashews, jatropha, palm oil and Caribbean pine resin they harvest.

Sustainability is about more than planting trees to stabilize our global
climate. It’s also about finding ways to elevate more than 1.1 billion people
worldwide out of extreme poverty while restoring the ecosystem so future
generations will be able to thrive. Gaviotas is a perfect example of how we
can do all three, a particular challenge in a country torn apart by civil war.

Las Gaviotas only has resources to plant one million trees a year. That’s why
we are talking to other non-profits that work with developing economies in
Africa and Asia to plant harvestable polyculture forests for sustainable
development. We expect Treewala to be a great success and exceed our goal.
Please invite your friends to play the game, post it on your blog, tell your
mom about it and help us plant millions of trees and fight climate change.

